# Little dent is €2,200 repair.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This post leapt out at our car when my wife took it out of the car park.
But I am amazed this relatively small amount of damage is going to cost €2,200 to repair. Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Presumably this is through the insurers? If not, certainly worth shopping around as it's remarkable how the price can come down when it's not an insurance claim - in the UK anyway! I imagine it's one new door skin and two door's being resprayed at the minimum?


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

My wife had a similar incident. Where the post happened to move 8 inches from where it used to be. Insurance quote £978 + VAT. Paying cash £350 + VAT No wonder out insurance is so high.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Peter.
I did say to the VW garage repairers that it might be me paying at the time. But at that price I guess I will submit it to insurance even though I have a €500 excess.
VW say one new door and repair the other. VW France hourly rate is €67 plus tax. Still cheaper than UK rates.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shop around that is ludicrous in any language, A couple of used doors might be cheaper if you can find some., paint them off the car, much cheaper.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Kev.
I'm not sure how to respond to your suggestions here.
I have a one year old pristine (?) €33k. beautiful top of the line vehicle that we hope to keep until the funny farm. And you are suggesting we try and find some old scrap doors and get sprayed on the cheap. 
This is even more off the wall when all I am likely to pay is €500 excess the insurance company won't fund to put the car back to pristine again.

I could understand it if it was a clunker and only worth £2k. I'm all for doing things on the cheap and buying the least expensive one time crap to save shekels but this is different.
Next you will be suggesting I stick a smiley face over saying 'ouch'.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Kev.
> I'm not sure how to respond to your suggestions here.
> I have a one year old pristine (?) €33k. beautiful top of the line vehicle that we hope to keep until the funny farm. And you are suggesting we try and find some old scrap doors and get sprayed on the cheap.
> This is even more off the wall when all I am likely to pay is €500 excess the insurance company won't fund to put the car back to pristine again.
> ...


Why is when one person tries to help another you get flak.

Ray, I do not know your circumstances, I do not know how old the car is, I do know you posted about what you appeared to think was a extortionate amount of money for what is really very little damage.

The intention was to save money, it is no longer new anyway, if it's a recent model then so would nay doors you get, your decision, but make a it big sticker.

You'll need two of course, so have these on me, get a sheet of Avery label paper :wink2::wink2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad to see you made them the waterproof type kev.

What model is that Ray.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a 2014 VW Tiguan Carat Cabby.
Don't think the Carat model is outside France.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Kev.
> 
> Ray.


Don't mention it Ray, you'd do the same for me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Glad to see you made them the waterproof type kev.
> 
> What model is that Ray.
> 
> cabby


What else, it's our Ray, nowt but best fer our lads


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Because the insurance agent is closed mondays.
It's a national holiday tomorrow.
I have to wait for two weeks for the assessor.
Then France is closed for August.
There is a three week wait for an appointment.

It looks like we will need to change the plasters a few times before any repairs.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tough luck Ray 

The truth is the insurance always wins

It's a fact of life 

We are not interested in cars

Our Toyota avensis T Spirit
Is 6 yrs old, bought from new

And has cost nothing other than service
The scooter only just made the first service
Almost £2,000 pounds in repairs

Or a write-off

It's how it is

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Because the insurance agent is closed mondays.
> It's a national holiday tomorrow.
> I have to wait for two weeks for the assessor.
> Then France is closed for August.
> ...


:surprise:0


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Sell wife for whatever you can get, then stump up the remaining £1,700 quid - the car looks to be worth it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I might have felt like that for a second Nomad. But then we all make little mistakes ourselves don't we.?
My wife is a gem.!!! A bossy extravagant gem but none the less a gem.!!
I can say that here os she never reads it.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Unlike Sandra (Aldra) my dealings with our insurance company are relatively straight foreward apart from the language.
Signed claim form in agents office.
Got estimate of repairs from VW.
Office of assessor called and left message to contact them for a rendezvous.
But as the message was in quick fast French gabble even my French neighbour had to run it again and again to decipher ref numbers, phone numbers and contact details.
Now have a date to leave car for their assessor to see and negotiate with VW on the repair.

So far so good.
Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks to me like that post leapt out at the car several times.

Pesky things, posts.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Back in 2010 Mrs. J-L selected one of those narrow toll booths in France, you know the ones that cost €7000 to get through :serious:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh boy. Didn't mess about did she.? I guess my wife's was just a tickle.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> Back in 2010 Mrs. J-L selected one of those narrow toll booths in France, you know the ones that cost €7000 to get through :serious:


Tut Tut, she's rubbish, Tcut would sort most of that, tell her she needs to make more of an effort.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Having met prue 
I guess he will tell her nothing

To much to lose
Hey Ray ????

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I never said a word at the time Sandra as she was so upset.
But now she has recovered a few comments have been dropped.
It's more agro than cost.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey babe

You are a long time dead

But as yet you are alive

And the car is merely a blip inthe scheme of things

Especially as it was prues fault

Back off, smile

It could be worse

And it will be if you don't back off

I know

Albert knows

Smile

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sad innit? I want equality.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a chance

You are loved

Cared for

Albert wants equality

But he doesn't want to wash up

Wash the floors, clean the house 

He will cook on occasions when I've had too much wine

But I prepare everything in the morning anyway

Just get on with it

Sandra


Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do everything but then get told "Leave that alone".

Ray.


----------

